# Help Scotland just a blanket of snow!



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Just thought I would get all you expats jealous ,snow everywhere -8 here to be minus 20 end of week ,help I want to be a expat!!!!!!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like fun


----------

